# Hail storm damage



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

The worse hail storm thet we had ever seen hit here last week , did major damage to our home and cars and shreadded the trees and plants .
And it was a scale Comet bonbardment to the layout , many broken poles and damaged overhead . 
So much so that electric operations will cease for the Darlington Railway .
We have decided that its just to much to overcome at this time for us , ALL things considered , so the DR will return to staem and diesel motive power operations .

There are so many dead leaves everywhere its like the Fall , at the begining of August .


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis Sorry to hear that. I really enjoyed seeing your equipment under wire. Once you get the important things repaired you'll be back to working on the hobby. We had an Ice storm a few years back that the trees are begining to recover from now. Good luck don't give up..


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis:

Sorry to see the pictures of the damage. Many years ago when we lived in Lakewood, Colorado we has a severe hail storm go through. It did a number on the roof, siding of the house, the cars looked as if someone had taken a ball peen hammer to them. It also did about $1000 worth of damage to the train, buildings and some cars that stuck out beyond my hail protectors. I documented the damage and added it to my homeowners insurance claim. It was covered. Had there not been significant damage to the house the train damage wouldn't have meet the deductible just by itself.

Chuck

It did a number on my Delton Caboose and put a hole in the roof of an LGB coach. In the picture below you can see that damage as well as the end of my hail screen. We had enough hail storms that I made two frames with hardware cloth that I could stand over the cars when I left them out. I believe there were about 1.5' x 6'. The saved my buns several times. 










The Delton caboose became the housing for my Rotary plow.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys , we have had ice storms that I feared for the catenary over , and a couple of hail storms ,, but there was no damage to the poles and wires , but thats not the case this time , a lot of damage was done .


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 

Sorry about the damage you had. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That's too bad. We had one last year. When the insurance adjustor came, I had the buildings/items lined up and a print out of the retail price of each. They paid.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Dennis... That's a real shame.... Sorry to see that...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. What a mess. We think we're big and important, then God reminds us that we're not.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear you took damage from those storms, thankfully we didnt get the large hail up here in Kokomo, just lots of wind in the last few storms. My ceramic buildings wouldnt have faired very well in those conditions. While my garden line isnt functional yet, I do have a little bit of track down and a few buildings. Mike and Michele T


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

A sad loss indeed. Fortunately you were able to take that stunning photo of the ice storm while it was up. Very neat photo! You'll get it back in shape.


----------

